# my laptop is really slow when im not connected to internet

## xamogelo

Hi!!!!

When i dont connect my laptop to the internet it gets really slow. Does anyone have any ideas that can solve the problem????

thanks!!!!

----------

## steveb

Hello!!!! Is it only slow when not connected to the internet????? Is it fast when you have it connected to the internet????

----------

## fusel

dns lookups? weird routes? you should be more precise what "slow" means for you.

----------

## xamogelo

When i m connected to the internet its ok but when i reboot my laptop and im not connected to the internet it takes alot of time compared to when im connected to load application like firefox or xterm etc.

----------

## steveb

 *xamogelo wrote:*   

> When i m connected to the internet its ok but when i reboot my laptop and im not connected to the internet it takes alot of time compared to when im connected to load application like firefox or xterm etc.

 Looks like a resolver issue to me.

----------

## fusel

 *fusel wrote:*   

> dns lookups? weird routes? [...] 

 

yep. maybe your machine tries to resolve names through the internet? you could post /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## xamogelo

 *fusel wrote:*   

>  *fusel wrote:*   dns lookups? weird routes? [...]  
> 
> yep. maybe your machine tries to resolve names through the internet? you could post /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/conf.d/net

 

When im connected to the internet my /etc/resolv.conf is 

```

# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth0

search csd.uoc.gr

nameserver 147.52.16.1

nameserver 147.52.80.1

```

and my /etc/conf.d/net is(empty)

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

```

----------

## fusel

an empty conf.d/net-file means you are using dhcp, as stated in the header-comment. 

the question is: is that search-parameter also in the resolv.conf when you are NOT connected to the net?

```
# man 5 resolv.conf
```

Parameter "search "

 *Quote:*   

>        Search list for host-name lookup.
> 
>               The  search  list  is  normally determined from the local domain name; by default, it contains only the local domain name.  This may be changed by
> 
>               listing the desired domain search path following the search keyword with spaces or tabs separating the names.  Resolver queries having fewer  than
> ...

 

It sounds like you are getting something from your provider via DHCP and that is kept also when you are offline. I would now try to configure your DNS lookups manually at the moment. Later, you may specify special options in the conf.d/net for not setting such stuff. 

A default DNS configuration could be:

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net | grep dns_servers

dns_servers_eth0=( "111.222.111.222" "222.111.222.111" "1.2.3.4" )

```

Defining everything yourself should avoid that search-parameter mentioned before. Im not sure if the "search" is causing the problem, but it's worth a try. If that does not work, there's some option to disable specific dhcp client options - check the man pages and the sample net file.

My resolv.conf is generated by the config-file above:

```
# cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by net-scripts for interface eth0

nameserver 111.222.111.222

nameserver 222.111.222.111

nameserver 1.2.3.4

```

Good luck  :Wink: 

----------

## xamogelo

Thanks it worked!!!

 *fusel wrote:*   

> an empty conf.d/net-file means you are using dhcp, as stated in the header-comment. 
> 
> the question is: is that search-parameter also in the resolv.conf when you are NOT connected to the net?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## fusel

Great. Please add [SOLVED] to your original post's title. If you need further help just let us know.

----------

